
Microsoft warns of new zero-day exploit for Internet Explorer - hachiya
http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-warns-of-new-zero-day-exploit-for-internet-explorer
======
oomkiller
Wow, it's amazing that Microsoft actually went all the way back to 5.01 to see
if it was affected! I guess Windows 2000 is still supported for security bugs
right?

~~~
robin_reala
Exactly. Interestingly, 5.5 isn’t supported any more as it was only shipped
with Windows ME, which is long out of support.

------
JunkDNA
Every time I read about one of these things, it scares the crap out of me as a
user and as a programmer. As a user, I always worry that zero day exploits are
like cockroaches: if you see one, it's likely there are thousands more you
can't see. As a programmer, I worry that the sum of all the micro-decisions I
have made on a project will cause some horrid security flaw that I didn't
anticipate.

------
patrickgzill
Does this affect people who use Chrome of Firefox?

(get the message?)

